# Much better pic



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, Here's a better pic from the last one I posted here.







.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

cool...i'd put hood pins on instead of strap pins..with a safety belt guitar strap..

and i'd lose the shift stick/parking brake thingy...


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, I dont think the 2009 Challenger comes with hood pins. But the seat belts are on the way.As for the 6 speed gear shift, it stays.Thanks.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

The 6 speed gear shift is also perfect to carry or lift the guitar.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out the beautiful custom shift knobs here...


http://prostores3.carrierzone.com/s..._com/-strse-Rockabilly-Shift-Knobs/Categories


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Very cool .I'am keeping that in my favorites. I built this with the original parts that came on the 2009 Challenger .Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's way cool. Thinking outside the box FTW!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That is very, um, interesting. I like it, except I have to look at the image in a mirror or else I get a headache.

Does it take premium or regular? :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You always make the most original and interesting guitars! :smile:

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, I try and make unique or odd guitars.Since I work for Chrysler, why not.It's not quite finished.It still needs the RAM decal and SRT8 emblem to put on .Also a Challenger seat belt for the strap.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

PTModIT said:


> Thanks, I try and make unique or odd guitars.Since I work for Chrysler, why not.It's not quite finished.It still needs the RAM decal and SRT8 emblem to put on .Also a Challenger seat belt for the strap.


so...um...are you using "found" parts...???...as in...look what i found in my lunch box when i got home from work...hwopv


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Purchased all the parts. I did ask some big shots for parts even if their used and said that I would pay for them .Of course at a lower price.They said NO.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i hear ya...i'm in the auto industry...you're not allowed to touch anything...all scrap and trashed parts are off limits...they're taken offsite and destroyed...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That is one cool guitar. Your guitars are very creative and it looks like you have a lot of fun making them.kksjurkksjurkksjur


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool guitar, and A pretty cool car.


----------

